# Kruger to the NFL



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

http://www.ksl.com/?nid=148&sid=5292785

Hate to see him go but the opportunity is there and its best to take it, hope he does well...


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Same as with Collie at BYU. Great talent. He will be missed but I wish him well. A guy has to go when his stock is high. I hope he has a great career.

As a Cougar, I certainly won't miss him in late November!


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Boy. That's going to really hurt the Utes. Look what happened to Alabama when their main defensive lineman was suspended for the bowl game. Yikes!


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I hate it, but it makes sense. 

Before I heard the announcement on Talkin Sports last night, it had never occurred to me that he would leave for the draft. Then, upon hearing the announcement, I thought about it, and it made total sense; he is THAT good. But I don't like it one bit. He was a huge part of the Utah defense, and a team leader. He will be missed, both by the team and by fans like myself. Best wishes to him in the NFL though! I think he has a bright future ahead of him.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

I think he's making the move while the tide of praise is still high for Utah. I'm not sure they will be as lucky in 3 or 4 games like they were this year and coming off this undefeated season will be better than "maybe" coming off a 9-4 or even a 10-3 season the next two years. So RIDE the TIDE while it's on your SIDE!

So by saying he (Kruger) is THAT good, you agree with Alabama, that Utah wouldn't have beat them if they had their star defender in the bowl game?


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

HighNDry said:


> So by saying he (Kruger) is THAT good, you agree with Alabama, that Utah wouldn't have beat them if they had their star defender in the bowl game?


Stirring the pot, eh?

By THAT good, all I meant was that HE is an NFL caliber player. Kruger was fun to watch, and will be fun to watch through his career in the NFL. In regards to Alabama, it would have been nice to see him tear their starting O-line dude (the one who was suspended) up! Too bad he's a dumb meathead and can't follow the rules!


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

PS- Stevenson Sylvester had more sacks than Kruger did in that game! He'll be back next year, and meaner than ever! Let's just say Maxxie Pads better make sure his jock is tight when the Holy War kicks off next year.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

fatbass said:


> You should know that Andre Smith broke no NCAA rules. His UNCLE was talking to 2 agents unbeknownst to Andre. When one agent was told that the other agent's offer was better in the eyes of the uncle, the rejected agent made a phone call to Alabama's AD! Alabama has set tougher in-house rules pertaining to agents than the NCAA requires and it was the in-house rules that Andre violated...even though he had no idea his uncle was violating them. :x
> That's why he was suspended. He was eligible under NCAA rules but Saban held him to the "higher law".


That's unfortunate. Stupidass over-zealous family. :evil: Why can't people mind their own **** business? Playing in that game would have been the cap on a great college career. I would have been so pissed off if it were me.


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

fatbass said:


> You should know that Andre Smith broke no NCAA rules. His UNCLE was talking to 2 agents *unbeknownst to Andre.*


RIIIGGGHHHTTT !!! :roll: I dont buy that for one second... You honestly think that he had no idea his Uncle of all people was playing with his future, carreer and potential NFL team.. BS I obviously cant prove anything but that fails the smell test IMO...


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

But you can bet that if Bama would have been playing in Miami instead of New Awlins', he would have played. And without him, Saben has an excuse for getting his arse handed to him by Whittingham. Losers always have excuses. Believe me. I know. I'm a Cougar Fan! :wink:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

fatbass said:


> FROGGER said:
> 
> 
> > fatbass said:
> ...


Past 'sins' make him a target, right or wrong.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> There is no way that Saban or any other coach would ever NOT play his best player in his last scheduled game on purpose! Saban wanted this game as bad as any other. If he had done as you are suggesting, then maybe he would have MENTIONED THAT MISSING HIS BEST PLAYER WAS THE CAUSE OF THE LOSS. He never used Andre's absence as an excuse.


Thats because it's NOT an excuse. Having Andre on the field and getting beat like they did would have really made them look worse than they did. I bet Andre is glad that he didnt play. Kruger would have showed him up.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> Would have, could have, should have, woulda, coulda, shoulda, wooda, cooda, shooda, wuda, cuda, shuda. Tendría, podría tener, debe tener.


I can see you've had practice saying all those words after Bama got spanked. Saban probably dropped 40 F-bombs during that came and I have been trying to find an avatar for you Fatbass with Saban's veins popping out of his forehead.

I think Utah State would have a good chance playing some schools back east :lol: :lol: We already know about Wyoming and Tennessee.

BTW Fatbass you said that Bama was going to hurt the UTE players. I saw Coffee get the wind knocked out of him and some Bama lineman hurt his ankle. BTW you also said that Coffee was just going to run down the field and score. BUT how many yds did he have again???


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

The Bama QB looked like a lamb in front of a pack of wolves. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> The Bama QB looked like a lamb in front of a pack of wolves. :lol: :lol: :lol:


So it looked like they were up against North Carolina State? -_O-


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

mjschijf said:


> coyoteslayer said:
> 
> 
> > The Bama QB looked like a lamb in front of a pack of wolves. :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


I thought he meant Nevada. Good one Mischiefiveifeisif.


----------

